# the Toronto Clapton / Beck show last night was........



## lbrown1 (Mar 22, 2007)

positively fabulous........note perfect the whole night EXCEPT for that crashing guitar sound when Beck tripped on a stage monitor as he walked backward and fell on it.....nobody hurt - he recovered very quickly...the audience was very respectful - i.e. no big laugh - just cheers when he got back up...it WAS funny though!


Beck starts out with a few notes of the Canadian National Anthem.....plays his usual wizardry......his rendition of "Day in the life" was positively BRILLIANT!

they then cleared the stage and setup Clapton's band exceptionally fast.......one thing I did notice - not ONE signal from any of the band members to the sound guy re: adjusting monitors (I saw MANY of those at the Ottawa Metallica show)

what a bloody fabulous set......starts out acoustic as usual.....Beck came up and joined Clapton's band for a last set.....finishing the night on a single song encore - Crossroads

I was in section 110 - 20 rows up.....the view and the sound were positively nothing short of fabulous!...had a nice panoramic view of the stage yet they appeared close enough to see great detail....there was bank of house speakers pointed almost directly at us and it was loud - clear - but no obnoxious...we could still have a conversation
all in all - an incredibly enjoyable show!!!!

drove in around 5:00 or so - got great parking less than 10 mins away - had snacks and drinks at the Loose Moose - wandered over to the ACC no lines - no hideous crowds (even though the place was quite full) just walked in relaxed - sat down and enjoyed the show.....no rude standing people in front of us..forcing us to have to stand the whole night......not even bad traffic getting back out.....

a GREAT nite out!


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

I was in section 109 about 11 rows up. Sound was great.....really great...... LOVED Beck's set.
I think his new rthymn section kicked his ass a bit. He played with more looseness and at the same time more aggressive than when I saw him in the summer . FANTASTIC !!!!


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

On the floor row 39 beside the sound guy. Loved the whole thing but Clapton made it for me. Thinking about it afterwards I asked myself if I'd have paid what i did to just see Beck. Well I probably would but I wouldn't have been happy about it. LOL. Complete mastery of the guitar but everything started to sound the same (so shoot me). Kind of like the last ABB concert i saw, and walked out of. Endless mindless noodling. Day in The Life was definitely a stand out.
When Clapton came on I was already looking forward to hearing some vocals in the context of what I consider to be a song. He didn't let me down. First 3 acoustic numbers were stellar. Brilliant version of I Shot the Sherriff, not my favourite Clapton tune, and I thought Tell the Truth was fantastic. Yes I would pay full price to just see Clapton.
Having said that Beck's Strat tone was magnificent and I thought Clapton was still struggling with a bit of harshness that I really don't like, especially in the higher registers.

All in all a great show, great experience, friendly polite audience. Couldn't ask for much more.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I mentioned this on another thread, but I can't resist. Two old friends of mine, Buzz and Bobbo, called me from the ACC to taunt me. Beck was warming up in the background. I got to hear 15 seconds of Nessun Dorma after I kindly told them to [email protected] off and shut up so I could listen.

The human voice isn't my favourite musical instrument. Give me the electric guitar, Hammond B3 and the saxophone before it. As far as lyrics, if I want words, I'll read a novel or listen to a stand up comic. So I strongly speculate I may have preferred Beck.


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

Personally I thought Beck shone much brighter than Clapton guitar wise. He actually takes some chances and plays with some enthusiasm. Clapton is great but to be honest there's just no adventure or fire in his playing any more... my second time seeing him and I doubt I'll ever feel the need to see him again. Clapton did seem to take things up a notch a couple of times during the later part of the show when Beck joined him onstage but I was hoping for a little more.

my 2 cents..


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

I thoroughly enjoyed it too. Clapton was a little laid back, but still very good. I do wish he would retire "Cocaine" from his setlist one of these days. Beck was much better than last time I saw him, when he was doing a lot of techno kind of stuff. I loved Day in The Life and Nessun Dorma.

We sat in section 104 two rows up from the floor. I was impressed with the ACC and the crowd. Very civilized, no lineups, no obnoxious drunks. Thought the sound was very good also.


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

davetcan said:


> On the floor row 39 beside the sound guy. Loved the whole thing but Clapton made it for me. Thinking about it afterwards I asked myself if I'd have paid what i did to just see Beck. Well I probably would but I wouldn't have been happy about it. LOL. Complete mastery of the guitar but everything started to sound the same (so shoot me). Kind of like the last ABB concert i saw, and walked out of. Endless mindless noodling. Day in The Life was definitely a stand out.
> When Clapton came on I was already looking forward to hearing some vocals in the context of what I consider to be a song. He didn't let me down. First 3 acoustic numbers were stellar. Brilliant version of I Shot the Sherriff, not my favourite Clapton tune, and I thought Tell the Truth was fantastic. Yes I would pay full price to just see Clapton.
> Having said that Beck's Strat tone was magnificent and I thought Clapton was still struggling with a bit of harshness that I really don't like, especially in the higher registers.
> 
> All in all a great show, great experience, friendly polite audience. Couldn't ask for much more.


I felt almost exactly the same but on the other side of the coin. I really enjoyed Jeff's noodling! Different floats for different boats I guess.
They were both great though. I'm glad I was able to knock two guitar greats off my "bucket list". If I had only one complaint it's that we really don't need more than one 12 bar blues jam when both of these guys are on stage. They're both so beyond that skill wise that one is plenty.


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Sneaky said:


> I thoroughly enjoyed it too. Clapton was a little laid back, but still very good. I do wish he would retire "Cocaine" from his setlist one of these days. Beck was much better than last time I saw him, when he was doing a lot of techno kind of stuff. I loved Day in The Life and Nessun Dorma.
> 
> We sat in section 104 two rows up from the floor. I was impressed with the ACC and the crowd. Very civilized, no lineups, no obnoxious drunks. Thought the sound was very good also.


I was in section 120 and enjoyed the same civilized atmosphere except for one woman who felt the need to stand up and dance (right in my site line!) a few times till someone had the courtesy to tap her on the head with a poster. I was grateful! I didn't spend $248 a ticket to watch the back or her head!


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

Couple of pix from the Toronto show......



















Beck's guitar rack.....


----------



## Dr.StephanHeimer (May 1, 2006)

Those are some great pics. I wasn't lucky enough (or financially gifted enough) to get that close. I was stuck way up on the side so high I felt they should be handing out free peanuts with the seats 

I did manage to grab some video though

YouTube - Eric Clapton Acoustic in Toront Feb 21st 2010

YouTube - Eric Clapton and Jeff Beck - Crossroads


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

You know that Jeff's bass player is Canadian. She's got quite the resume. Can't remember her name at the moment though.


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Robert1950 said:


> You know that Jeff's bass player is Canadian. She's got quite the resume. Can't remember her name at the moment though.


Rhonda Smith is her name.


----------

